# Ancho peppers



## Eric Childress (Aug 24, 2008)

I recently let some poblabos hang on the tree until they were nice and red and then I seeded them and dried them out to make some "mouth watering" anchos. But now I'm just stuck on what to do with them. I love using ancho powder in things, I guess I could just chop these up and use them the same way? Any suggestions?


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 24, 2008)

They go well in chili.  You can use them in a red enchilada sauce.


----------



## college_cook (Aug 24, 2008)

If you have enough, make mole.


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 24, 2008)

That's what I'd do - make ancho chile powder out of them. Then check out Bobby Flay's Web site for recipes - he loves to use ancho powder.


----------



## ErikC (Mar 13, 2009)

Next time you get some Poblanos, try roasting them with a bit of salt and olive oil. They go great in soups, sauces, chili and stews. They add a lot of flavor without a tremendous amount of heat.
I often roast a whole backing dish full of Poblanos, garlic, quartered onions and some sliced sweet potatoes. Once they are soft you can run them through a food processor and add the mix to anything want to thicken and add heat and flavor to.


----------



## mbasiszta (Mar 13, 2009)

Poblanos/Anchos have a distinctive flavor that will enhance almost any meal, Mexican or not.


----------

